# Sony PSP



## fredtgreco (Nov 24, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knows anything about Sony PSPs. We are considering one for our boys for Christmas, and there are a whole bunch of kinds (it appears) out there. I am thinking of getting a (newer) used one, if that matters.

Thanks.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 24, 2009)

I am not a gaming expert, but I would recommend going to a gamestop. The people who work there are all gaming experts and could answer your questions. They also sell good used games and systems. I routinely buy from them and am never disappointed. If for some reason you do buy a dud, you can bring it back for refund or trade in. Also all the stores are connected so if you buy a PSP from store A and it is a dud, you can take it to store B for an exchange.


----------



## Athaleyah (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't know much, but I was looking at them at Best Buy and my husband told me that the "PSP go" can only download games to play, you can't buy the regular games that work in the other versions of the PSP for them. So a PSP 3000 would give more flexibility. For anything earlier, you'd have to buy used.

Here's the wiki on them, for a lot more detail: PSP Wiki


----------



## David (Nov 24, 2009)

Athaleyah said:


> I don't know much, but I was looking at them at Best Buy and my husband told me that the "PSP go" can only download games to play, you can't buy the regular games that work in the other versions of the PSP for them.



That's correct. I know very little about PSPs either, but my opinion is that the Go should be avoided. If you get one, you'll find yourself unable to take advantage of sales on PSP games at the brick & mortar store, and cheap second-hand titles. Instead, you would have to just accept the prices in the online store.


----------

